# For El Guapo's Fans



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like he's signed on with Rolex as well as BMW.

Anyway, ignore the watches and enjoy the view.

http://www.rolex.com/en#/world-of-rolex/sports-and-culture/the-arts/jonas-kaufmann


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, after all that resistance to talk about his looks (not to mention all the sniggering from Mrs Guapo) he's really going down the eye-candy route!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

If this clip from a German TV production about him ("Ein ganz normaler Held") can be beleved, Mrs. Guapo finds all the talk about his looks "insulting."


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> If this clip from a German TV production about him ("Ein ganz normaler Held") can be beleved, Mrs. Guapo finds all the talk about his looks "insulting."


I don't speak German. Could you please write down a translated version of what he said?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I don't speak German. Could you please write down a translated version of what he said?


If I'm not too mistaken (mind you, it's very likely that I am), she was saying that she finds it insulting that people only talk about JK's looks and not his singing. That was at least what I got out of it. But I might be wrong.

But he does look handsome in that Rolex picture.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> If I'm not too mistaken (mind you, it's very likely that I am), she was saying that she finds it insulting that people only talk about JK's looks and not his singing. That was at least what I got out of it. But I might be wrong.


This much I got, but I was curious about what Mr. Kaufmann had to say about it.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> This much I got, but I was curious about what Mr. Kaufmann had to say about it.


He himself doesn't say very much about it -- at least not in this video clip. The lead-in to the whole topic of his "sex appeal" essentially says that, in today's media culture, good looks on top of talent certainly don't hurt. In fact, they tend to be what the popular media focus on. And, yes, Frau Guapo says that all of the focus on his sexy looks is insulting because it doesn't reflect his true personality.

Of course, I'm sure you spotted that little segment where he and La Bellissima are rehearsing "La Traviata" for the ROH!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> He himself doesn't say very much about it -- at least not in this video clip. The lead-in to the whole topic of his "sex appeal" essentially says that, in today's media culture, good looks on top of talent certainly don't hurt. In fact, they tend to be what the popular media focus on. And, yes, Frau Guapo says that all of the focus on his sexy looks is insulting because it doesn't reflect his true personality.
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you spotted that little segment where he and La Bellissima are rehearsing "La Traviata" for the ROH!


Ah, ok, I thought he might have made comments about his own looks as well in other parts of the clip.

Yep, but Anna La Belissima looks weird there. With the long black hair, she looks like Angela Georghiu!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Yep, but Anna La Belissima looks weird there. With the long black hair, she looks like Angela Georghiu!


Now that IS scary!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Jonas Kauffman phenomenon

Señor Guapo might not be too happy with the final comment



> And he does look fabulous


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> The Jonas Kauffman phenomenon
> 
> Señor Guapo might not be too happy with the final comment


Since it was preceded by a lengthy, glowing tribute to his vocal prowess, he might not be too displeased . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Since it was preceded by a lengthy, glowing tribute to his vocal prowess, he might not be too displeased . . .


Actually _The (gentleman) doth protest too much, methinks._. I think it's a lot of PR guff & he will know that the way he looks doesn't harm his career one iota.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aprill 2011 release............Mario, Mario


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Aprill 2011 release............Mario, Mario



Open Letter to the CEOs in the Music Industry

Please stop releasing attractive new opera DVDs for, say, the next five years. I, the customer, am in trouble here, drowning under a huge unwatched pile, receiving every month scary credit card bills, and considering a move to North Dakota just like a participant of a witness protection program, in order to escape the Unwatched Police. I like my neighborhood, North Dakota is too cold and in the midle of nowhere, and I'm not sure if they have a decent opera company.

Since every rule must have an exception, I trust that you'll continue to release new DVDs of Anna Netrebko La Bellissima.

Sincerely,

Almaviva.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, I ordered my copy last week.

I'm coming to North Dakota with you, Alma.

Alternatively we could all move to to Wainuiomata. No-one has ever heard of Wainuiomata.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yup, I ordered my copy last week.
> 
> I'm coming to North Dakota with you, Alma.
> 
> Alternatively we could all move to to Wainuiomata. No-one has ever heard of Wainuiomata.


Since you're making the recommendation, I'm sure that there is a suitable opera company in Wainuiomata and Anna Netrebko performs there at least three times per year, right?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry. This is the local celebrity and I REALLY wouldn't want to hear her sing.


----------

